# NREMT Course Completion Expired



## happypuppy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey I never took the nremt and it has been over two year. Is there some type of refresher I can take rather than re-taking the entire class? Thanks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2012)

Nope. Gotta retake it. 

Did you at least get a state certification?


----------



## bstone (Feb 9, 2012)

Contact the NREMT and ask. Perhaps there is another way, but I think you may have to retake the whole thing. Did you get a state license that is still valid? If so then you still can challenge the NREMT exam.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2012)

bstone said:


> Contact the NREMT and ask. Perhaps there is another way, but I think you may have to retake the whole thing. Did you get a state license that is still valid? If so then you still can challenge the NREMT exam.



My guess is no considering the OP didn't say anything after I asked him.


----------



## bstone (Feb 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My guess is no considering the OP didn't say anything after I asked him.



Me thinks you're right.


----------

